# in need of someone to mount brown trout.



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

it took me 3 years and i finally landed a brown that was over 18. Now i need a good taxidermist to help get him on the wall. if anyone has any information on anyone in the lansing area that would be preferable. i have talked to a guy in hastings and he said it would take him 6-8 mos.  i would like my fish back by christmas atleast. just wonderin if someone can point me towards a good man who does great work in under 6 mos. or is that the time frame i should be looking at. any info is appreciated. thanks!!!!


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

mine took a little over 11 months from the day I took it in to the day I got the call to pick it up. I wouldn't rush the taxi..


we need pics and details also....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Congratulations on the brown! I think 6-8 months is reasonable for turn around on fish. You're right at that now and if you express your desire to get it back by Christamas don't be surprised that you wil get assurance of that.
*Be sure you SEE some examples of the fish done by whomever you select....brown trout if possible.* Some guys can do bass, bluegills, and other fish very well, but painting a brown trout is no piece of cake for some guys.
Also, be sure you provide a *color photo* or other accurate representation of you fish's colors to the taxidermist. I got in a real mess with a fisherman because he never sent me the photo of his brown trout so I painted it as it looked at the time he brought it to me. He was disappointed with it and he posted very unfair criticism on this very forum. I won't recommend anyone in particular because MS sponsors are expected to get the business opportuinties that are posted here. Good luck!


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

i got the fish on a grand trib, on wednesday last week and it weighed 3lbs.10oz. and was 21" long. caught it on 4lb test with a night crawler. i didnt get a picture of the fish when it first came out of the water so it did loose some color by the time i did get it home and got some shots of it. and you guys are right about the taxi's being able to do bass and bluegill. i have seen several fish done by the guy im thinking of taking it to, but never a brown. he said he has done them before but i dont know if i really want my fish going away without knowing what the other ones have turned out to look like. thanks for all the info so far, this is my first fish i am getting done so i do want it to look reall good. i also have a couple 19" crappies from the winter that need to go in. hopefully it all turns out. i guess im just anxious to see it on my wall! but 6-8 mos. is better than 11!!!!


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

heres a link to the big beuty!!!!http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk298/fishman210/cam2036.jpg


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Looks like the fins and tail are in good shape(no big splits). Your taxidermist will appreciate that. I've been double and triple taking looks at my screen and I KEEP seeing *"19" crappies."* :yikes: You got the 9 upsidedown...right? I mean a 16" crappie is a super slab. :tdo12: I did a 17" crappie for a guy 2 years ago...biggest I have ever seen in Michigan and that covers a LOT of slabs. So....how did you get that 6 to look like a 9?


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

they were takin out of a private pond near lansing and they are 19" i had one that i could not, i repeat COULD NOT fit through an 8" hole. i was pike fishing and he ate one of my creek chubs that was about 7" long. i know it is hard to believe and if i can find them i will post the pics, but i think they were on my brothers camera and he moved out of state. if i can get ahold of them i will post them.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

If your brown lost color, your taxi may have to either wing it or paint it like an average stream brown. I wouldn't have him just paint it as is if it's really faded or splotchy. When I caught my big Lake Huron brown, I took several photos of it. I took the sides close-up, the head close-up, the tail, even a fin clip I wanted to stay on, as well as a good, clear, full view of the fish. My taxidermist really wanted as much detail and info as I could give him, because he really likes to get his customers fish as close as possible. My fish took awhile to get back, but that was my choice, so I could afford it:lol:! I turned it in Dec.19 2006(two days after I caught it), and just got it back this past April 9. It was well worth the wait though, as it turned out really, really good.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i have a picture of a walleye in my photo gallery that i mounted,send a pm to ballsrdragn from this site,i mounted a brown for his brother he may be able to email you a picture of it.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

The time quoted was not how long it takes to get the fish done, but that is when the taxidermist will get to it after he gets his other work done before you.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Anyone know of a taxi who does synthetics based off of pics and measurements for fish that were released?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

pm sent.


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

Look at DZTaxidermy's page will pm it to you. he's good people to work with and a first class taxidermist.


----------

